# Router Template?



## RonRock (Mar 27, 2014)

I need to make a template for a sink cutout. I have made one out of 1/4" ply to start with. Now I plan to copy that to something thicker so that I have the depth required for my bit to get through 1" solid surface countertop.


So the question, which is a better material for this MDF or particle board? I can "see" benefits to both, as well as drawbacks. It will only be used for this one project, but will require several rounds with the router.


----------



## sunnybob (Sep 3, 2016)

Dont see a problem with what you have. Cut out the majority with a jigsaw, leaving something like an 1/8" for the router to finish the cut.
Try to cut all that out with a router and you will be in deep doo doo.


----------

